

Introduction to Computer Science with Python [pdf] - wicknicks
http://mit.edu/6.01/mercurial/spring11/www/handouts/readings.pdf

======
joelhaus
Some additional info I turned up on the MIT site for this course:

If you don't like Scribd:
[http://mit.edu/6.01/mercurial/spring11/www/handouts/readings...](http://mit.edu/6.01/mercurial/spring11/www/handouts/readings.pdf)

 _Think Python, How to Think Like a Computer Scientist_ :
<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.pdf>

Whiteboard Demos [videos]: <http://alawi.csail.mit.edu/~alawi/as3/>

------
vidyesh
Alternately if you are really interested you can check the video lectures of
many courses and subjects, some are old but hey basics are still the basics
they never change :) [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/)

------
kylemaxwell
Different set of topics than I expected. More engineering focused. Not a
negative, by any means, nut the ToC is worth a look tom determine whether this
will address one's particular needs.

~~~
awm
Technically, this class is intro to CS and EE; almost a third, if not more, is
spent on EE subjects, and students should know python before this class. 6.00
is a class that specifically teaches CS and python.

